# What's the BEST Brisket Rub?



## brianj517

I am considering smoking a full packer brisket this weekend just because I haven't done anything "beef" in a while. Here's my dilemna; Jeff's Naked Rib Rub has been my "go to" recipe whenever I do spare ribs or pork shoulders. I feel that the blend of flavor and spice is perfectly suited for pork, but, for me at least, it doesn't work quite as well on beef.

I have experimented here and there, but I haven't hit one out of the park yet. I am very confident in my abilities as far as time and temps to achieve the most tender result (i.e. Buddah), so my mission, now, is to find the perfect flavor. With beef, I tend to favor a rub that has a stronger influence from herbs and garlic than what is found in most pork rubs. 

So, how about it guys & gals, any ideas? Any and all suggestions will be most appreciated.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## scott in kc

Brian, 

The one important detail on a brisket rub is the sugar content, both qty and type of sugar. A lot of "TX Brisket Rubs" will have no sugar, I believe this to be a mistake. Some sugar content is essential to developing a crusty bark that late in the cook will help keep juices in the brisket from cooking out.
Turbinado sugar works best for this. It withstands sustained heat without scorching and tasting bitter much better than white or brown sugars.

A basic mixture of 1/3 kosher salt, 1/3 turbinado and 1/3 spice powders and herbs will get you started.
I gave up on DIY rubs about a year ago so I don't really have recipe to give you chapter and verse but maybe this will  help a little.


----------



## brianj517

Thanks for the reply, Scott.

I learned long ago the benefits of using turbinado sugar and kosher or sea salt in all my rubs. I agree that the difference is well worth the effort and any extra expense.

The main reason that I make my own rubs is that I mix each batch as I need it, using the freshest ingredients, just before each smoke and thereby avoid the need for any preservative chemicals found in commercial brands. This also allows me to adjust the sodium levels whenever my wife starts in on me about my blood pressure.  :roll: 

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## bama bbq

I'd like to "bump" this thread...let's hear the best brisket rubs out the fellas...


----------



## redclaymud

Bama BBQ said:


> I'd like to "bump" this thread...let's hear the best brisket rubs out the fellas...


The best rub I've found is the one I made the time before.  It's not an easy call.  I love a bit of heat in my rub, so that it bites me back a bit.  I also like the crispy bark, so I add a great deal of white and light brown sugar.

But here you go.  The best rubs for brisket . . . . http://bbq.about.com/od/brisketrubrecipes/tp/Top-10-Brisket-Rub-Recipes.htm


----------



## shooterrick

Wow.  I see this type of question asked alot my friend.  It is very difficult to answere because taste to a large degree is so subjective.  What I like you may not.  Just experiment and try several and maybe then modify to your likeing.  Best  advise I can give on this one.   You are correct to go bolder on beef than on pork or poultry IMO.   

All this said this is what I do.  I use my Shooters KC rib rub and mix it with beef broth for an injection.  I rub down night before and then give it a second good dusting before going to the smoker the next morning to add more zing.  My rub is posted somewhere here on the forum under rubs and sauces.  Let me look.. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/82387/shooters-kc-rib-rub-by-request#post_363818


----------



## smokin vegas

My last beef my brined the meat for 3 days with salt water and garlic  then just used cracked black pepper corns 1 tablespoon and 3 tablespoons mesquite seasoning on the meat. Seems like I use something different every time.


----------



## bama bbq

I agree...the last one is the best...and tastes do differ.  Here's what I used for my St Pat's Day 6.5 # brisky.  I woke up and started a fire at 0530 and put the brisky on the WSM at 0600, let the temps stabilize, and left to play golf at 0900.  Came back at 1600 and enjoyed 185* epicurian delight at 1630.

2 Tablespoons kosher salt

1 Tablespoon turbinado sugar

2 teaspoons paprika

1 teaspoon granulated garlic

1 teaspoon oregano leaves (dried)

1 teaspoons coarse black pepper (use fresh cracked pepper)

1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

1/2 teaspoon ground cumin


----------



## redclaymud

That's a very agreeable recipe.  Thanks for sharing. 

Ron
 


Bama BBQ said:


> I agree...the last one is the best...and tastes do differ.  Here's what I used for my St Pat's Day 6.5 # brisky.  I woke up and started a fire at 0530 and put the brisky on the WSM at 0600, let the temps stabilize, and left to play golf at 0900.  Came back at 1600 and enjoyed 185* epicurian delight at 1630.
> 
> 2 Tablespoons kosher salt
> 
> 1 Tablespoon turbinado sugar
> 
> 2 teaspoons paprika
> 
> 1 teaspoon granulated garlic
> 
> 1 teaspoon oregano leaves (dried)
> 
> 1 teaspoons coarse black pepper (use fresh cracked pepper)
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
> 
> 1/2 teaspoon ground cumin


----------



## parrot-head

Stupid ?, but is that rub recipe in those amounts enough to do a brisket?

Doesn't seem like there's much there in total volume.


----------

